# Salt Life



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

keeping it reel (pun intended)


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Pretty extreme

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

This guy is soooooooooo "salt life"....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you even fish, bro?


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll stick with my T shirts.


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

That's hardcore. When you have your shirt off people are gonna know you're salt life. Won't even have to ask you anymore. I have this one hat with a gold hook on it. People always come up and say..."what's that hook for".... I get tired of telling them I'm salt life.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Just need to clear this up. 

This is not me.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

glad you did clear that up!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

That's cute..... Gotta love unoriginal artwork on the skin!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Some phenomenons i do not understand....

Salt life.....who cares
mud runs....nope
keep calm and why does this apply to everything...
Alaska is about 15 tv shows....i love them all but wow


----------



## garrett_top (Sep 28, 2010)

I guess he's just about that life. At least it is not Tap Out or Affliction..pretty douchebaggy nonetheless


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Tattoos always look best before they are put on skin. 

jus sayin' here folks...what's the deal with conformity/identity anyhow?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Man I bet that boosted the fishing skills in the salt!


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

Another one I don't get is the whole monster energy drink thing...


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

tail-chaser said:


> Just need to clear this up.
> 
> This is not me.


Thank god.. If that guy doesn't own Salt Life then he needs a good ol fashioned Donkey Punch for being a dumb***!


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

Nothing says "tourist" more than a Salt Life logo


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

no identifying marks for me! probably owner or buddys with the owners for advertising like what some of them do with wrapping their whole boats and vehicles with all those logos , the fb page towards the bottom has a lot more ,, guess im going to start a clothing line products seems to be plenty of $$$$ to be made,lol

https://www.facebook.com/LiveTheSaltLife/photos_stream


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

It would be funny if he got sued for a Trademark infraction. Evidence is really clear..


----------



## SundayBeachBum (Mar 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

What a d bag


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*??*

I see the salt life stickers on vehicles etc ??? I do not get it, what am I missing here? are you telling people: I like the beach? I like to fish ? I drink salt water ??? I eat salt? oh well kinda silly unless your collecting money for selling a funny/silly sticker. I guess everyone must have a claim to fame!! might as well be salt life sticker.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Tap Out, Salt Life, affliction, Saltwater Soul... All the same


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

[email protected]!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

yikes


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought it was a brand of clothing or something.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Man He is Representing....


I dont mind a shirt. But thats gonna be about it


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a Salt Life shirt and some Salt Water Soul shirts, but there's no freaking way I would tattoo someone's brand on me. That's stupid!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't even wear the proper fishing shirts anymore. lol. Too many people have to have the look.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tha reel deel


----------



## dixiefisher (Oct 4, 2012)

have ya'll oldtimers heard of hipsters?(google it haha) The majority of ya'll sound like flaming hipsters. IMO nothing wrong with wearing/tattooing whatever you want.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Hipster lol last year during the pat green set in angleton my brother and I found some pretty company to chat it up with and on of the chicks told me "never thought I'd see a hipster dude at a pat green concert" guess it was the yellow sperrys! My recommendation to anyone wanting ink... Try and think outside the box, also do research on the artist you choose!


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Its a lil much!!! But hey it's ur body!!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

cpthook said:


> I see the salt life stickers on vehicles etc ??? I do not get it, what am I missing here? are you telling people: I like the beach? I like to fish ? I drink salt water ??? I eat salt? oh well kinda silly unless your collecting money for selling a funny/silly sticker. I guess everyone must have a claim to fame!! might as well be salt life sticker.


Guess I better get that 2Cool sticker off my truck....what was I thinking???


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

dixiefisher said:


> have ya'll oldtimers heard of hipsters?(google it haha) The majority of ya'll sound like flaming hipsters. IMO nothing wrong with wearing/tattooing whatever you want.


Really!!!

SMH


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

dixiefisher said:


> have ya'll oldtimers heard of hipsters?(google it haha) The majority of ya'll sound like flaming hipsters. IMO nothing wrong with wearing/tattooing whatever you want.


I prefer sir, and we call it common sense.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

dixiefisher said:


> have ya'll oldtimers heard of hipsters?(google it haha) The majority of ya'll sound like flaming hipsters.


*Hipster* or *hepcat*, as used in the 1940s, referred to aficionados of jazz, in particular bebop, which became popular in the early 1940s. The hipster adopted the lifestyle of the jazz musician, including some or all of the following: dress, slang, use of cannabis and other drugs, relaxed attitude, sarcastic humor, self-imposed poverty and relaxed sexual codes

Poor lazy sarcastic stoned whores?


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

If his friends are anything like mine, they'll make fun of that tattoo every time they out-fish him :rotfl:

Salt Life!

HAHA!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't guess I'm a hipster since my poverty is not self imposed. I don't have a beard and skinny jeans feel constrictive. For the cost of those back tattoos, fellow could for gotten a new curado on good rod or about 28 quarts of shrimp. To each his own, I've got a dumb tattoo that seemed cool at the time. Its not a brand though.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> I don't even wear the proper fishing shirts anymore. lol. Too many people have to have the look.


My fishing shirts have blood stains.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

dixiefisher said:


> have ya'll oldtimers heard of hipsters?(google it haha) The majority of ya'll sound like flaming hipsters. IMO nothing wrong with wearing/tattooing whatever you want.


That's a stupid tattoo, don't have to be a hipster to see that. In fact, nothing says hipsters like bad tattoos.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Danget..... Now whenever I put on a salt life shirt I'm gonna think of that awkward tattoo!!!!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Getting a trademarked tattoo is the ultimate form of rebellion..


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

devil1824 said:


> I don't even wear the proper fishing shirts anymore. lol. Too many people have to have the look.


I personally wear whats comfortable.. so I wear them all the time..


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Dat, and a permanent dirty ring aroun' da collar. I sho hope Salt Life paid dat feller to do dat to his back!



jamisjockey said:


> My fishing shirts have blood stains.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

dixiefisher said:


> have ya'll oldtimers heard of hipsters?(google it haha) The majority of ya'll sound like flaming hipsters. IMO nothing wrong with wearing/tattooing whatever you want.


Hey man, I don't think your tattoo is too bad, you just really like salt life.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I have no idea why anyone would put some companies logo on their body like that...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

tail-chaser said:


> keeping it reel (pun intended)


lol :headknock

Free permanent advertisement. I have a salt life hat. Thats about as far as im gonna go.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

could have bought a custom rod and a shimano core for what he paid for that tat!

i will stick with hats and tee a shirt !


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

That's a butt ugly tat too !


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

It amazes me that 1/4 of the Dodge duallys in Midland have a "Salt Life" sticker plastered over half of their back window. Table salt doesn't count.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

:work:


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

gom1 said:


> :work:


 

thats worse than the tat!!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

gom1 said:


> :work:


I hope he put a check valve on those things!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Why do you have to giant penises under that skull?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

marshhunter said:


> I personally wear whats comfortable.. so I wear them all the time..


That's cool. Same thing I do. I like just a regular t-shirt. Both of b-i-l's have to have columbia shirts pant/short combo and the hat with little wings on the back. Ha ha. I like to give them a hard time about it. Just like when we go mountain bike riding. They wear the spandex, gloves, headband and special shoes and socks etc. Etc. Etc. They always have to have the "look" :brew:


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*New tat idea*

I recently bought a pile of Chicken Boy lures and they included a shirt and was much appreciated.
Iv caught so many fish lately that I think Ill get a new tat across my back......


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

In my 50 years on this earth, one of the things that I've learned is that styles come and go. What was once "cool" will one day, without a doubt, not be cool. I hope that all of these young people that permanently mark their bodies with whatever graphics is cool today, don't come to regret it later in life.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

The year is 2025. We now have jet packs for everyone. Obama and Michelle are in jail for tax evasion. The small Mom and Pop company Salt Life has purchased Academy for 55 billion and gone public.

Dude you are soooo ahead of the game!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

OnedayScratch said:


> The year is 2025. We now have jet packs for everyone. Obama and Michelle are in jail for tax evasion. The small Mom and Pop company Salt Life has purchased Academy for 55 billion and gone public.
> 
> Dude you are soooo ahead of the game!


To bad you won't even be able to read the thing then. All wrinkled up and funky


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuelin said:


> To bad you won't even be able to read the thing then. All wrinkled up and funky


the A will turn into an H and the T into an I


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fuelin said:


> To bad you won't even be able to read the thing then. All wrinkled up and funky


It will look like a diseased octopus crawling down his back...LOL


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Some people are just desperate for attention.


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> the A will turn into an H and the T into an I


Yeaâ€¦.. But what if the A turned into a H and THE L turned into an I
:rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mad Mike said:


> Some people are just desperate for attention.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Skuff Daddy said:


> Yeaâ€¦.. But what if the A turned into a H and THE L turned into an I
> :rotfl:


 that's what I meant :biggrin: :brew:


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Still better than a Bart Simpson Stick figure on your nose, bro


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

I swear I see more of those ridiculous "Salt Life" stickers in the Dallas/Fort Worth Metroplex than I do in Corpus Christi. Oh, you went to the beach for 3 days a couple summers ago, you're such a coastie.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

"A tattoo is a permanent reminder of a temporary feeling"

-Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

a salt lifer got mad that he was speeding down the access road and i put on my blinker to change lanes. tried to "blow coal" or whatever they call it and then had to slam on his brakes to avoid hitting another car. i swear this is just another bro thing. plaid shorts, flat bill caps, white glasses, salt life!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

would it be cool for me to put stacks on my F150 gasser? I will put a salt life sticker on it as well if that helps.


----------



## austinmallet (Jul 8, 2010)

Have any of y'all been down to the destin/ Pensacola area? I'd say 50% of cars have some sort of salt life sticker whether it's a Prius or F350

It's out of control


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

24Buds said:


> would it be cool for me to put stacks on my F150 gasser? I will put a salt life sticker on it as well if that helps.


You better go ahead and stock up on the Viagra now. The chicks are gonna be all over you with that badboy set up. In fact, once the Goddess gets wind of it, you might have to get one of those restraining orders just to protect yourself.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> You better go ahead and stock up on the Viagra now. The chicks are gonna be all over you with that badboy set up. Once the Goddess gets wind of it, you might just need to get a restraining order.


I knew it! I will get busy with the bad arse mods and sticker upgrade. Oh, how big a stack should I run? I want to be the coolest of the cool!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Just missing the "Salt Life" sticker...


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

24Buds said:


> I knew it! I will get busy with the bad arse mods and sticker upgrade. Oh, how big a stack should I run? I want to be the coolest of the cool!


I think you should roll with one stack per cylinder, arranged like organ pipes in the truck bed.....well durn now where to put the salt life sticker...oh wait just hire an artist for big $$$ to airbrush it onto your tail gate.


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Lots of assuming*

I have no tattoos or have I ever bought a Salt Life product but from looking at this guyâ€™s tattoos and never meeting him I have no way telling if:
1. He can or cannot fish.
2. He's a douche bag.
3.He's a Dumb @ss.
4. He paid for it.
5. He is desperate for attention.

But I did find a picture of someone that also has an endorsement type tattoo.
So letâ€™s see all the assumptions we can make on this one.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Salt life shirts. The new frat boy fishing shirt!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Thank god.. If that guy doesn't own Salt Life then he needs a good ol fashioned Donkey Punch for being a dumb***!


That's funny in a couple of ways. Especially if you'd be the one doling it out. 
Google donkey punch.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Salt Life is the ******* version of Sean John clothing.

The WT* factor is pretty high on both of them.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

35 years ago it was Hang Ten shirts, when was the last time you saw one of those shirts?


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Got that tatt*



Law Dog said:


> 35 years ago it was Hang Ten shirts, when was the last time you saw one of those shirts?


 two little feet:dance:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I caught a snapper on one of those party boat offshore trips a few years ago. Pretty hard core since it was an 8 hour trip, not a 4. Where do I find one those salt peter stickers for my truck? I want to be a salt life person also.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

jamisjockey said:


> My fishing shirts have blood stains.


Mine have breakfast taco stains on them!:biggrin:


----------



## customflat (Nov 11, 2005)

Never have so many tried so hard to be cool. Tats, piercings, earrings, small patch of beard on chin, LAME!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

cman said:


> That's funny in a couple of ways. Especially if you'd be the one doling it out.
> Google donkey punch.


lmao.. dang it!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Law Dog said:


> 35 years ago it was Hang Ten shirts, when was the last time you saw one of those shirts?


 Still going strong.....

http://hangten.com/


----------



## boatman22 (Nov 19, 2011)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Salt Life


----------

